# ,,Sterne,, machen?



## aposch (13. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich will wissen wie man solche Sterne macht .Eventuell mit farbigen Rändern und vielleicht auch noch Innen gefüllt.Wie kann ich sowas machen

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten..

mfg
aposch


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

versuch's mal mit dem Polygonwerkzeug und der Einstellung „Stern“.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## aposch (13. September 2006)

Ich probiers mal...

Danke für deine Antwort!

wenn ich probleme krieg poste ichs rein..

mfg
aposch


----------



## aposch (21. September 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habs probiert aber ich weis nicht wo man das einstellen kann mit ,,Stern,,

Kann mir das jemand sagen 

Danke
mfg
aposch


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. September 2006)

Die Grafik sollte selbsterklärend sein.


----------

